# anyone been out?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

has anyone been out for walleye latly? I have been fishin the saugeye down at lake logan a lot with little to no luck. with water temps falling are ya seen more fish or are you guys hittin the fields right now? I know I will be up on lake eire this week end but I don't think I will be fishin for walleyes from what I see the weather will be a little ruff. But if I can go out I will post it up.


----------

